# Why can you quit Finder?



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

I just noticed that if I press cmd+q while in Finder, it will actually quit.

Why is this?
Do I not need finder to access my computer?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Quiting finder? What OS are you using...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Being able to quit the finder help in a lot of cases when your system gets hung up.. or is experiencing issues. You have always been able to relaunch the finder by pressing Command Option Escape.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Doesn't work for me, though you can force quit the Finder and it simply relaunches.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Doesnt work for me either. As MSB said, you can only relaunch it from force quit.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Get a program like TinkerTool or Onyx, go to the "Finder" modification sections (for the app), and enable "Show Quit in Finder menu" or something of the like. Relaunch the Finder, and you will actually be able to quit it.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> Get a program like TinkerTool or Onyx, go to the "Finder" modification sections (for the app), and enable "Show Quit in Finder menu" or something of the like. Relaunch the Finder, and you will actually be able to quit it.


okay, but is that recommended? or should you NOT be doing that?


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

What would happen after quitting finder?


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Well, you have to ask yourself, "Do I really need to quit the Finder?" Remember, you can't use the Finder when it is not running, but because Mac OS X is based on UNIX, you can use any other app (as long as you don't quit the Dock too, because then you won't be able to get to any apps ). You can always open the Finder again by clicking it in the Dock just like any other application.

Unless you are troubleshooting, there isn't much reason to quit the Finder.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Once you quit the finder it will usually restart automatically. So not much really happens visually when you quit finder.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Oh, and if you don't want the Finder to start on boot, you'll have to do a little Terminal trick. Which I'm not going to say, because you'll probably never need it, unless you find a better replacement for the Finder.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> Well, you have to ask yourself, "Do I really need to quit the Finder?" Remember, you can't use the Finder when it is not running, but because Mac OS X is based on UNIX, you can use any other app (as long as you don't quit the Dock too, because then you won't be able to get to any apps ). You can always open the Finder again by clicking it in the Dock just like any other application.
> 
> Unless you are troubleshooting, there isn't much reason to quit the Finder.


so if you quit the Finder and the Dock, then are you screwed? just curious.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Well not if you have an application like "A Better Finder Launcher" in the background. Or if you already have apps running that you'll only use (ie. you'd then not be able to open any more apps, unless, again, you have an alternative launcher).


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Actually, MacME, I think he's wrong. I'd have to test this on my Mac at home, but as I said, I believe finder restarts automatically. If you quit it, it starts right back up again.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

Kosh said:


> Actually, MacME, I think he's wrong. I'd have to test this on my Mac at home, but as I said, I believe finder restarts automatically. If you quit it, it starts right back up again.


i think normally it would restart automatically, but he also stated:



> Get a program like TinkerTool or Onyx, go to the "Finder" modification sections (for the app), and enable "Show Quit in Finder menu" or something of the like. Relaunch the Finder, and you will actually be able to quit it.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It does indeed stay off if you quit it with the "Quit Menu" enabled in one of the maintenance tools mentioned.

You have to click it again in your dock to restart it. As always.. if you hit command option escape, you only have the option to relaunch.. not quit.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I have not tried using Activity Monitor to quit Finder, but without third party help, I don't think it'll stay quit either. But it may. Still, it really isn't necessary to know if it's possible, unless you have to for troubleshooting issue.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info. 

I had tinker tool, and I found that I did click the add quit to finder menu.
To answer the question, I am using 10.4.2.


----------



## Chris Knight (Mar 12, 2005)

poisonmonkey said:


> I just noticed that if I press cmd+q while in Finder, it will actually quit.
> Why is this?
> Do I not need finder to access my computer?


Well, you need it to access your files, but just remember that the OS considers it "just another program" so you can relaunch it at will if it freezes, etc.


----------



## gv99 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Why can you quit Finder*

you can quit Finder by going into terminal and type: defaults write com.apple.finder QuitMenuItem YES

then type: killall Finder

commands are case sensitive

you will see a quit finder option and you can also press cmd Q to quit finder


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Zombie thread of the day! :clap:


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

Stale for almost 7 years and now it gets to live again if only for a moment.


----------



## gv99 (Apr 14, 2012)

you guys are hilarious


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I was almost ready to answer that one...2005?
Someone has time on their hands.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

john clay said:


>


+1!!!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

gv99 said:


> you guys are hilarious


Yup, and I think you got some of the good old timers rolling with laughter in their graves.

Anyway, welcome to ehMac eh?? But check before replying or posting 'cause some have some big teeth and blasting guns here.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)




----------

